# ST-E3-RT shortage?



## pengyifei (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anybody know why there seems to be a shortage of supply for the ST-E3-RT transmitters? 

I wanted to buy one in China and realized that not only in Shanghai but in the whole of China nobody seems to have them in stock. I seriously contacted every single seller that advertised them on taobao.com which is like ebay but with only "buy it now"-options and no auctions and more or less only commercial sellers. They all say it's on back order.
And then I looked on Adorama and B&H in the states and it's the same situation. So what's going on? Did Canon underestimate the demand? Do they have production problems? Or did they find a bug that needs to be fixed before production can continue? Or do they just hope that people buy more 600EX-RT's instead since these can work as masters too and can be used as additional off camera flash's when the ST-E3-RT's arrive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2013)

No idea, but Amazon.com has them in stock...


----------

